# Yucky old farm dumps!



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 10, 2006)

Went digg'n over in Ossipee today and jumped right in the main part of the 1960 and back farm dump Phewwww it still smells! lol. But somewhere under that mess a good one pops up time and again, I have dug the banks on the perimeter and have found many good bottles in the past but I have not been able to find the main old dump, so now I gotta rake endless beer and soda bottles and cans to get down to the goods! Here are a couple pix for you all , nothing real super but still having fun! Happy digg'n all...... Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 10, 2006)

A few before a clean up..


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 10, 2006)

My Favorite a midget patent mason jar...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 10, 2006)

A crude Lepages Glue


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 10, 2006)

A couple of  ACL's Gile's Dairy Franklin,N.H.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 10, 2006)

Mustard Man! haha well thats it for now of to the shower phewwwwww! Have a great week all Taz[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice digs!  Deeper.[][]


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Jim, Nice finds for the top. Can't wait to see what you find underneath.


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 11, 2006)

be nice to the soda bottles, they need love too.


----------



## towhead (Sep 11, 2006)

Sure do Like those Milk Bottles!


----------



## Bottleman (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice finds, I really like the midget. What is that funny looking metal thing on the right in the first photo of your finds? I guess it paid off digging through plastic. I try to stay away from those dumps because of those darn nylon pantyhose seem to be everywhere and get tangled up in your digger.  

 ~~Tom


----------



## #1twin (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Taz,  Did the mustard jar lid have anything on it? A while back, when  I picked up one of those head jars like your's, someone said it was a Pream (powdered cream) jar. Just curious to know which kind of jar it is. Thanks! Good luck on the deeper part of that dump.

 Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2006)

Some also held peanut butter.


----------



## welddigger (Sep 11, 2006)

What is that keystone cop thing in the right corner. It looks funny!!!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi All, Here is a follow up on the "junk" I found... The Face jar had a coin slot lid but was to rusty to  to get any positive ID on... The keystone Cop squeaky toy still works great! My dog wants to rip into it lol!!! It was found right above the 1890's LePages Glue Bottle.... I dont think it is that old but Ya never know! This dump may have been dozed because everything is soooo mixed together! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 11, 2006)

Inscription on the squeaky toy...


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Sep 11, 2006)

Tom .....I just gotta comment on those old nylon stockings! Yes they do suck when it comes to raking them out lmao hahahaha  yes they pull hard and it makes you wonder??? If there is anything in this damn dump![sm=lol.gif] Taz


----------

